# Learning german



## foodie

I am learning German actually at university. 
But I found that my listening skill in German is relatively weak.
Any recommendation on websites for self learning German?


----------



## MunichAmi

Check out Deutsche Welle's Langsam Gesprochen Nachrichten. I was going to include the link, but this forum wouldn't let me. :/ But you can Google it.

You can listen to the news (spoken slowly and clearly) and also follow along with the online transcripts.


----------



## twostep

MunichAmi said:


> Check out Deutsche Welle's Langsam Gesprochen Nachrichten. I was going to include the link, but this forum wouldn't let me. :/ But you can Google it.
> 
> You can listen to the news (spoken slowly and clearly) and also follow along with the online transcripts.


Would you mind to send me the link via PM for my Better Half. I can also PM it to OP. Vielen Dank!


----------



## fishooX

*Listening skills*

Yeah Deutsche Welle, Spiegel online TV is awesome, you can watch also movies in movies. de in German

also several newspapers have posted several interviews in audio form you should check their websites !!


----------

